
Tinker with a Neural Network (2016) - sonabinu
http://playground.tensorflow.org/
======
blueyes
Fwiw, this dates from 2016. Maybe put (2016) in the title?

[https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-
data/2016/07/understanding...](https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-
data/2016/07/understanding-neural-networks-with-tensorflow-playground)

Tensorfire is much cooler:

[https://tenso.rs/demos/fast-neural-style/](https://tenso.rs/demos/fast-
neural-style/)

I wonder when most NN users will get past tinkering.

~~~
mholt
Tensorfire is "cooler" in its capabilities, sure, but this Tensorflow
playground was Assignment #1 in my 'Intro to Deep Learning' class. With just a
little tutelage, this page can be a great intuitive explainer for how NNs
work.

------
sebnap
repost

